

Lessons from Startup School - lilibalfour

Hey. I put together my top 5 lessons from startup school<p>Let me know what you think. Was there one that I missed?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.huffingtonpost.com&#x2F;lili-balfour&#x2F;startup-school-lessons_b_4136530.html
======
vargalas
Phil from Evernote and his classification for example was interesting and
usefull.

~~~
lilibalfour
I missed Phil's talk. I'll check it out once the videos are posted.

